# NYU Dramatic Writing MFA - Fall 2022 entry



## Chris W

This is a thread for those of you applying to NYU Dramatic Writing MFA for entry in Fall 2022. Reply below if you are planning to apply to meet your fellow applicants.

Here are our current admissions statistics and acceptance data from our database for the program:


NYU - Tisch Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing Acceptance Rate






22%

Admitted
27   out of   121   Admitted



23%

Waitlisted
28   out of   121   Waitlisted



55%

*Not Admitted*
66   out of   121   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



When you apply please add your application to our database so we can improve our data.

*Applications are due by 11:59 PM ET on December 1, 2021. Late submissions will not be accepted.*

Full application info:









						Graduate Application Requirements
					

The Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing is highly selective and provides an academically and creatively demanding curriculum.




					tisch.nyu.edu
				




Reply below if you are applying to chat with your fellow applicants.


----------



## caffeinatedplaywright

Hello fellow applicants! Definitely reapplying for 2022! Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## catmom

I'm applying this year after being rejected from the Film MFA last year!


----------



## J-C

God, 90-120 pages of screenplay needs to be perfect 😂


----------



## Chris W

J-C said:


> God, 90-120 pages of screenplay needs to be perfect 😂


Well I don't know about perfect - they need to see potential. If it was perfect then why are you going to film school?


----------



## Chris W

> Admission to the program depends primarily on the quality of the writing that an applicant submits. We want to read your strongest work -- the piece that best shows off your unique voice. *Your creative portfolio should consist of a single, complete work - a full-length play (up to 120 pages) or screenplay (90-120 pages) or an original episodic pilot (25-60 pages).*
> 
> Regardless of what type of work you submit, your script should tell a complete story. Note, in particular, a pilot should tell a complete story within the episode.
> 
> If your complete work falls outside of these three areas (e.g., if you write a serial podcast) but is relevant to dramatic writing and is the work of which you are most proud, we will accept the portfolio for review. If you are submitting work that is not a play, screenplay, or pilot, please address this in an addendum to your personal statement. It must be evident to the admissions committee that your goals are in line with what our department can offer.
> 
> All submitted work must be original and written solely by the applicant (i.e., no co-writes or adaptations). Applicants should not send videotapes or audiotapes of their work.
> 
> NOTE: The GRE is not required for admission. Because this is a writing program operated in English, non-native English speakers must have excellent, nearly flawless English speaking and writing ability.



What's everybody doing? Play? Screenplay? Pilot?


----------



## its_me_mari

Reapplying this year!
This time with a pilot episode!


----------



## Galadriel

Reapplying! A new play!


----------



## caffeinatedplaywright

New play for me!


----------



## burungkilat

Chris W said:


> What's everybody doing? Play? Screenplay? Pilot?


I am applying with a screenplay. Half-way through my second act. This is my first attempt.


----------



## Umie13

First time applicant and applying this year. Completed a full length feature. Just going through for any syntax errors.


----------



## aemmerson1

Just re-applied this year! Good luck, everyone!!!


----------



## inconceivable!

Does anyone know if spec scripts are allowed for submission? I am applying with two 30 minute pilots and one of them is a spec script. Not sure if that is allowed and can't find further pilot guidelines on the website.


----------



## Chris W

inconceivable! said:


> Does anyone know if spec scripts are allowed for submission? I am applying with two 30 minute pilots and one of them is a spec script. Not sure if that is allowed and can't find further pilot guidelines on the website.



Here are the requirements:

_Admission to the program depends primarily on the quality of the writing that an applicant submits. We want to read your strongest work -- the piece that best shows off your unique voice. Your creative portfolio should consist of a single, complete work - a full-length play (up to 120 pages) or screenplay (90-120 pages) *or an original episodic pilot (25-60 pages).*

Regardless of what type of work you submit, your script should tell a complete story. Note, in particular, a pilot should tell a complete story within the episode.

If your complete work falls outside of these three areas (e.g., if you write a serial podcast) but is relevant to dramatic writing and is the work of which you are most proud, we will accept the portfolio for review. If you are submitting work that is not a play, screenplay, or pilot, please address this in an addendum to your personal statement. It must be evident to the admissions committee that your goals are in line with what our department can offer.

All submitted work must be original and written solely by the applicant (i.e., no co-writes or adaptations). Applicants should not send videotapes or audiotapes of their work._

Original episodic implies no spec script IMO. Better to be original anyways.


----------



## brettshollenberger

Just applied! Good luck everyone


----------



## stackerlee

Any ideas on interview requests?


----------



## its_me_mari

I checked last year's thread and the interview request was sent on Feb 22th.
So we still have some time to wait if it follows last year's dates. =D


----------



## tylergenet

Hey everyone! Definitely late to these threads but I applied with an original pilot. Wishing y'all the best of luck


----------



## JHD

Also applied to this program! This waiting has really exacerbated my anxiety 😭


----------



## its_me_mari

Has anyone heard anything? People on the Film thread started getting their interviews!


----------



## JHD

Haven't heard anything yet! Does anyone know if the interviews for this program typically coincide with the other programs?


----------



## its_me_mari

JHD said:


> Haven't heard anything yet! Does anyone know if the interviews for this program typically coincide with the other programs?


Just checked last year's thread.
On the Film MFA, people got their interview on Feb 5th.
Dramatic writing on the 22nd.


----------



## JHD

Ah, so there's a chance we have a minute until we start hearing 😭


----------



## its_me_mari

The calm before the storm obsessively pressing F5 on my email


----------



## brettshollenberger

Every one of these NYU Bookstore emails that isn't an interview notification :shakes fist at the sky:


----------



## Galadriel

Last year, interview requests happened in batches, starting on Feb 22-until about the first week of March, depending on who you were interviewing with. Unlike other schools, they don't all go out at once, which is anxiety inducing! Hope this helps! Fingers crossed for everybody.


----------



## JHD

So maybe we’ll start hearing about interviews next week?


----------



## ChiaFettuccine

Just got the interview request!


----------



## tylergenet

It's the way I'm about to be neurotic checking my email these next 2 weeks lol


----------



## eliajhud

@ChiaFettuccine did you portal change at all when/before you got the interview request?


----------



## ChiaFettuccine

eliajhud said:


> @ChiaFettuccine did you portal change at all when/before you got the interview request?


Nope. Got an email directly from one of the professors.


----------



## lschiozer

I also got my invitation for the interview today  directly from one of the professors as well.
Suuuper excited!!


----------



## lschiozer

I just saw my portal and nothing has changed there so I guess they only send the e-mail


----------



## JHD

Got my interview request this afternoon by email, I am honestly in disbelief. Overjoyed to say the least.


----------



## lschiozer

JHD said:


> Got my interview request this afternoon by email, I am honestly in disbelief. Overjoyed to say the least.


I had to read my email three times because I couldn't believe it as well!!


----------



## SHENGTONG

HOLY CRAP. I got it too. Am I dreaming?


----------



## JHD

lschiozer said:


> I had to read my email three times because I couldn't believe it as well!!





SHENGTONG said:


> HOLY CRAP. I got it too. Am I dreaming?


Congratulations! And to everyone still waiting don't lose hope. I doubt all the interview requests went out in one day


----------



## Galadriel

Also got my interview request 

They come out in batches depending on who you are interviewing with, so I'm guessing there are more coming. I'm interviewing with Ian Ellis James aka William Electric Black, playwright & TV writer. Excited 

I interviewed and was waitlisted last year. NYU's interview process seems to be just as much about you interviewing them as it about them interviewing you, so don't be afraid to ask questions! I don't think the interview is heavily weighted toward your admission, it is mostly about the writing, but still a good chance to connect. Congrats all!


----------



## JHD

Interview is on Monday excited and also nervous! Struggling to think up some questions but that's what I shall spend the rest of the weekend doing


----------



## burungkilat

My interview request just came in! Best birthday present ever!!!


----------



## lschiozer

JHD said:


> Interview is on Monday excited and also nervous! Struggling to think up some questions but that's what I shall spend the rest of the weekend doing


How was it? I hope it went well  Mine is tomorrow, very nervous as well.


----------



## JHD

lschiozer said:


> How was it? I hope it went well  Mine is tomorrow, very nervous as well.


Hey! I think it went well but it's hard to tell. I was only really asked a couple questions and the rest of the time we were conversing back and forth regarding my questions about the program. Super low stress level and very friendly environment! Try not to worry too much I'm sure you're going to do great!


----------



## lschiozer

JHD said:


> Hey! I think it went well but it's hard to tell. I was only really asked a couple questions and the rest of the time we were conversing back and forth regarding my questions about the program. Super low stress level and very friendly environment! Try not to worry too much I'm sure you're going to do great!


Just had my interview and it really was only a couple of questions and then he let me ask mine. 20 minutes for an interview felt so short, I don't think they get to know much about us  But I agree that it was a friendly environment like we were just chatting (my interviewer was Joe Vinciguerra). I didn't feel like they go deep into the subjects and I was a bit nervous about that. I wonder how important the interviews are compared to what came before.


----------



## JHD

lschiozer said:


> Just had my interview and it really was only a couple of questions and then he let me ask mine. 20 minutes for an interview felt so short, I don't think they get to know much about us  But I agree that it was a friendly environment like we were just chatting (my interviewer was Joe Vinciguerra). I didn't feel like they go deep into the subjects and I was a bit nervous about that. I wonder how important the interviews are compared to what came before.


Yeah, it was definitely not what I pictured it would be, but I'm trying to remain positive and hopeful. I'm sure you made a wonderful impression! I don't know if he told you the same, but he said decisions will probably go out late March or early April but last year it was like March 14th or something so maybe we'll hear sooner maybe not. Either way, good to luck to everyone here! We're almost at the end of the admissions' process 🙌


----------



## Galadriel

lschiozer said:


> Just had my interview and it really was only a couple of questions and then he let me ask mine. 20 minutes for an interview felt so short, I don't think they get to know much about us  But I agree that it was a friendly environment like we were just chatting (my interviewer was Joe Vinciguerra). I didn't feel like they go deep into the subjects and I was a bit nervous about that. I wonder how important the interviews are compared to what came before.


My interviewer was very transparent that the interview is not the biggest part of the application process...he said they basically write down a few notes about us and it goes to the admissions committee, who make the decision along with other factors. It's basically just a chance to touch base and make sure we are ready for grad school, and NYU specifically. Fingers crossed for everybody here! We got decisions on March 16 last year, so it may be a similar timeline this year.


----------



## lschiozer

JHD said:


> Yeah, it was definitely not what I pictured it would be, but I'm trying to remain positive and hopeful. I'm sure you made a wonderful impression! I don't know if he told you the same, but he said decisions will probably go out late March or early April but last year it was like March 14th or something so maybe we'll hear sooner maybe not. Either way, good to luck to everyone here! We're almost at the end of the admissions' process 🙌


Yes, he told be the same thing, late March or early April! But I hope we'll hear sooner  haha


----------



## lschiozer

Galadriel said:


> My interviewer was very transparent that the interview is not the biggest part of the application process...he said they basically write down a few notes about us and it goes to the admissions committee, who make the decision along with other factors. It's basically just a chance to touch base and make sure we are ready for grad school, and NYU specifically. Fingers crossed for everybody here! We got decisions on March 16 last year, so it may be a similar timeline this year.


Thank you for the information!! That's nice to know.


----------



## burungkilat

I got Sabrina Dhawan. She was snacking, I was blabbering, felt zero pressure. I enjoyed the session. I guess the interview is their holistic approach to get a better understanding of the candidates. Am just excited to get an interview request on my first attempt, it's already a win for me! Best of luck to everyone else!!!


----------



## rac_98

Hi guys! Do you think there is any way they will send more interview invites?


----------



## JHD

rac_98 said:


> Hi guys! Do you think there is any way they will send more interview invites?


I truly have no idea as in previous years they‘ve been sent in waves. I think maybe they may have all gone out but if I hear anything I’ll definitely let you know!


----------



## Galadriel

Just curious...out of those of you who also interviewed, how many of you are screenwriters vs TV writers vs playwrights? What did you submit for your app? 

I submitted a play and am mostly a playwright, but love NYU because I'd really like to write for all three medium(s) and want to hone in on the other two.

From my interview, it sounds like they put together a cohort of ~24 : 8 playwrights, 8 TV writers, 8 screenwriters.


----------



## lschiozer

Galadriel said:


> Just curious...out of those of you who also interviewed, how many of you are screenwriters vs TV writers vs playwrights? What did you submit for your app?
> 
> I submitted a play and am mostly a playwright, but love NYU because I'd really like to write for all three medium(s) and want to hone in on the other two.
> 
> From my interview, it sounds like they put together a cohort of ~24 : 8 playwrights, 8 TV writers, 8 screenwriters.


I submitted a feature film but I'm also very interested in learning about all three mediums because I'm not sure about which one I prefer. It's great that we have a chance to learn everything there


----------



## JHD

Galadriel said:


> Just curious...out of those of you who also interviewed, how many of you are screenwriters vs TV writers vs playwrights? What did you submit for your app?
> 
> I submitted a play and am mostly a playwright, but love NYU because I'd really like to write for all three medium(s) and want to hone in on the other two.
> 
> From my interview, it sounds like they put together a cohort of ~24 : 8 playwrights, 8 TV writers, 8 screenwriters.


I submitted a feature but honestly don't know which of the three mediums I would really like to pursue (I know if you get into the program and decide to go that by the end of it you'll have two full length projects and I feel like I'm inclined to pick a feature and a play). Hoping this week flies by and that they follow in last years footsteps by releasing decisions around the 16th.


----------



## lschiozer

JHD said:


> I submitted a feature but honestly don't know which of the three mediums I would really like to pursue (I know if you get into the program and decide to go that by the end of it you'll have two full length projects and I feel like I'm inclined to pick a feature and a play). Hoping this week flies by and that they follow in last years footsteps by releasing decisions around the 16th.


I hope so too... All this waiting is exhausting


----------



## JHD

lschiozer said:


> I hope so too... All this waiting is exhausting


Seriously though, it's been so anxiety inducing for me


----------



## Galadriel

JHD said:


> I submitted a feature but honestly don't know which of the three mediums I would really like to pursue (I know if you get into the program and decide to go that by the end of it you'll have two full length projects and I feel like I'm inclined to pick a feature and a play). Hoping this week flies by and that they follow in last years footsteps by releasing decisions around the 16th.


Same. The wait is killer. I noticed the past few years they have reached out with decisions the days before spring break, which means it’s possible it could be this week (their spring break is next week I believe). Crossing my fingers for us!


----------



## lschiozer

JHD said:


> Seriously though, it's been so anxiety inducing for me


Yeah, same here!!
And I keep wondering if I should be doing anything, like coming up with a plan B in case things don't work out. If I don't get in anywhere I want to try again next year so I want to do something to prepare myself better next time. But it's hard to plan everything before hearing back from all the programs


----------



## Galadriel

lschiozer said:


> Yeah, same here!!
> And I keep wondering if I should be doing anything, like coming up with a plan B in case things don't work out. If I don't get in anywhere I want to try again next year so I want to do something to prepare myself better next time. But it's hard to plan everything before hearing back from all the programs


It’s so hard to plan, I agree. I’m in at one other school and have to let them know soon if I accept, but NYU would be a dream for a lot of reasons so I am holding out. It’s going to be stressful couple of weeks! I really hope they let us know this week.


----------



## Galadriel

portals have updated! I am waitlisted again. Sigh.


----------



## ChiaFettuccine

Waitlisted too!


----------



## lschiozer

Waitlisted as well


----------



## lschiozer

I wonder if they send any rejection letters to the people that they interview. Curious about that... 
I think our chances of getting off the waitlist are not that good, right? I don't know much about those numbers.


----------



## ChiaFettuccine

From looking through this site, it's happened to five users.... so there's hope!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

did you guys get an email to check your portal or you've just been checking it periodically and noticed it?


----------



## lschiozer

Bergmanbaby said:


> did you guys get an email to check your portal or you've just been checking it periodically and noticed it?


I checked the portal because I saw something here in the forum, but then I received an email too.


----------



## JHD

Haven't received anything yet and am quietly going insane 😭


----------



## lschiozer

JHD said:


> Haven't received anything yet and am quietly going insane 😭


My email came some minutes after the first ones here (15 minutes or something like that) so maybe they're all still coming today


----------



## Galadriel

Bergmanbaby said:


> did you guys get an email to check your portal or you've just been checking it periodically and noticed it?


I checked the portal today, because I had a feeling they would put out a status update before NYU goes on spring break. I never got an email though lol...



lschiozer said:


> I wonder if they send any rejection letters to the people that they interview. Curious about that...
> I think our chances of getting off the waitlist are not that good, right? I don't know much about those numbers.


I know at least 5-6 people got in off of the waiting list last year, so it does happen. Usually not until around April 15, because that's when people have to commit by. I'm in a tough spot, because I have to accept another offer by March 25...


----------



## JHD

Mine hasn't been updated yet and I haven't received an email. Trying to stay positive but WHEW this is a tough waiting game


----------



## jordanaparis

Hey everyone! Fellow waitlistee here! I found out that I got in to USC a couple weeks ago now and I’ll be going there so I hope everyone climbs up a rung on the waitlist with me off it!! (If I wasn’t dead last that is 😂)


----------



## Chris W

lschiozer said:


> I think our chances of getting off the waitlist are not that good, right? I don't know much about those numbers.


These stats are on the page linked below in the extra data for Supporting Members:


NYU - Tisch Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing Acceptance Rate






22%

Admitted
27   out of   121   Admitted



23%

Waitlisted
28   out of   121   Waitlisted



55%

*Not Admitted*
66   out of   121   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## hugsnblankets

I got in 😭😭😭


----------



## JHD

Congratulations to everyone. Looks like they sent out acceptances and waitlist letters today (some people on twitter also got in). I think that means I’ve been rejected. Just wish they would update the portal so I could just move on. I’m a mess right now


----------



## Galadriel

JHD said:


> Congratulations to everyone. Looks like they sent out acceptances and waitlist letters today (some people on twitter also got in). I think that means I’ve been rejected. Just wish they would update the portal so I could just move on. I’m a mess right no


I'm so sorry you're feeling bummed. I wouldn't despair yet, as it ain't over till it's over, but just as a reminder:
lots of really successful writers have been rejected from these programs and still had amazing careers. I remember hearing that Greta Gerwig was rejected from NYU and Yale Playwriting MFA's, but obviously has carved her way regardless. I don't know what they look for in apps, but sometimes it doesn't directly correlate with professional success. After not getting in last year, I've beaten out NYU MFA alums for certain fellowship opportunities, so MFA programs are only one avenue, but the work is the work! Don't despair!


----------



## fiere240

No portal update for me. Hugs @JHD. It means we weren't a right fit for them right now - you will find an opportunity that fits you even better soon!!


----------



## fiere240

Just got my rejection status update a few mins ago

Sending comfort to everyone <3


----------



## catmom

Got my rejection now too, I expected it because I didn't interview.


----------



## burungkilat

Same, got rejected. I enjoyed the process, it was my first time applying and managed to get an interview. So onwards and upwards! Congrats to those that got in!!!


----------



## Chris W

Everyone please be sure to add your Applications to our application database so we can improve our acceptance data and help other applicants.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




If you have any questions on how to add your application or suggestions on how to make the database better please let me know.


----------



## MeowMix99

I just got off the waitlist. You never know!


----------



## Chris W

MeowMix99 said:


> I just got off the waitlist. You never know!


Awesome! Be sure to add your application to our database to help others.

Congrats!


----------



## ar_dip

Any news from the others on the waitlist?


----------



## Galadriel

ar_dip said:


> Any news from the others on the waitlist?


I have not heard anything, nor I have heard of anyone who has...which is super surprising, as it seems like usually by now there is some movement!


----------



## ar_dip

Super surprising indeed! Do you think there is still hope?


----------

